# New gun for elk hunting



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im very happy with the performance of my 7mm rem mag, but Id like to get something a little bit bigger. Im looking for something with a bit more power than the 7mm but shoots as flat as the 7mm. I've been looking into the .300 remington ultra mag, and the .300 win mag. Who has experience with these two and can tell me the differences in how each of them perform?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a big fan of my .300 Wby. I've never met a .300 RUM that was very fun to shoot. any of those 3 would be an excellent choice but you will want a brake on the RUM and I hate brakes on my hunting rifles.
The RUM is roughly 300 fps faster than the Win but uses a bunch more powder to get it there.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe just upgrade to the 7 RUM? RUMs aren't as horrible as many say, just need to replace the old factory plastic stock with something a little better and they are good to go. My preference is the Ultra Mag, I have a few in various calibers and I like the heck out of each of them....they can just be a little costly on the powder end of things. Your 300WIN, or even 300 WSM wouldn't be bad choices. Give the 7RUM a looksy first though. Super flat gun that can push a 150gr bullet at some awesome velocities.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Have someone rechamber your 7mag to 7STW. I pushed 140xlc's to just under 3600fps. Now if xlc's could just group worth a crap or open reliably I woulda stuck with them. Back to accubonds... 


-DallanC


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Have someone rechamber your 7mag to 7STW. I pushed 140xlc's to just under 3600fps. Now if xlc's could just group worth a crap or open reliably I woulda stuck with them. Back to accubonds...
> 
> -DallanC


Try the TTSX. It is much more reliable and consistent. The XLC was discontinued about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gunplay said:


> Try the TTSX. It is much more reliable and consistent. The XLC was discontinued about 6 or 7 years ago.


Trust me I tried it... crap-o-rama for grouping. I wasted hundreds of dollars trying to get any of them to shoot worth darn. In fact as I'm doing spring cleaning I set aside all of the XLC's and TTSX's I have left and I'm going to sell'em off here very soon.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

any of the .300 mags....300 Win mag, cheapest, ammo available everywhere...180 grain bullet...Awesome!
.338 Win mag....225 bullet, absolutely the best!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't love my .338. Or should I say, I didn't love the ballistics. I'll take the .300 RUM all day long, but as was mentioned, you'll have to spend a little money or do a little work to lighten the punch a bit. Trigger work is a must, too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a .300 Winchester that is until I bought my .340 Weatherby and found what it can do with 225 grain bullets. I sold the Winchester.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! This gun is going to be stricktly a hunting rifle, I wont be doing any target shooting with this rifle other than sighting the rifle in so im not worried about price of the ammo; and im not scared of a gun with a big kick, i absorb it pretty well. The more I read about the .300 RUM the more I want one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you like what you read about the .300 RUM take a look at the .30-378 Weatherby, its everything that the .300 RUM wanted to be and more.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Critter said:


> If you like what you read about the .300 RUM take a look at the .30-378 Weatherby, its everything that the .300 RUM wanted to be and more.


How hard is it to find ammo for that caliber?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would guess that ammo sources would be about the same as the 300 RUM. If you are really going to shoot one or the other you need to reload, both too have ample rounds to shoot, reduce recoil for target shoothing, and to save some money while doing both.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

90redryder said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! This gun is going to be stricktly a hunting rifle, I wont be doing any target shooting with this rifle other than sighting the rifle in so im not worried about price of the ammo; and im not scared of a gun with a big kick, i absorb it pretty well. The more I read about the .300 RUM the more I want one.


I was about to vote for the .300 win, I absolutely love mine. But now that you say money and recoil aren't an issue, I would probably say go for the RUM. My buddy has one and it's a freaking blast to shoot. I'm not really bothered by any amount of recoil, and if you're the same, then you won't even need a brake on it. Plus brakes make it so nobody wants to shoot with you  I would read up on performance and price and make the call on what you think is best.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

You won't be disappointed with the 300RUM. Just make sure you get into reloading and it makes it a lot more fun to shoot, because your not shooting $2-$3 a round each time. However, 300 RUM ammo is quite a bit more readily available than a 30-378 ammo, if you choose the factory route.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have both and the 300RUM is much more practical than the 30-378. For about 100FPS less velocity, you get a far better case design, use less powder, and will spend considerably less on the components to reload. Yes the 30-378 is king of the 30's, but from what you said you were looking for, I would go with the RUM hands down. All that being said, your 7mm is all you need for elk, and I don't think that any 300 magnum will make them more deader.--------SS


----------

